# Sausage, anyone?



## Dutch (Oct 15, 2005)

Larry has expressed an intrest in having a Thread on Sausage. What say Ye?


----------



## monty (Oct 15, 2005)

Let's go for it! Great idea!
Monty


----------



## dacdots (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey there,this would be a great idea I think.I have many recipes I could share.Several of these sausages I have never even heard of.


----------



## dacdots (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey there,this would be a great idea I think.I have many recipes I could share.Several of these sausages I have never even heard of.


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 16, 2005)

yo. 8) 
earl d,
the message has got to a set of moderator ears.

on another thread--
soflaquer has given the thumbs up to a sausage thread.

my cured chicken breasts just showed 146 degrees
on my electric smoker.
i have digital instant read thermometer.---very important to have

wont be long now.

luckily my turkey burgers are done. [3 to a lb.]  [ 167 degrees] :!:


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 17, 2005)

brianj517

PostPosted: Mon Oct 17, 2005 5:07 pm   Post subject:  Re: all hail new official welcome dude Reply with quoteBack to top 
A dedicated sausage thread definitely gets a vote from me! Great idea!

Regards,
Brian


----------



## sogerd (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a recipe for Danish Sausage.   It takes some getting used to - but once you get used to the taste, it is pretty good!  I have no clue how it would taste smoked....
I generally mix it up, fry some in the frying pan, and freeze the other links.

Dawn


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 10, 2006)

Post that recipe and I guarantee you someone will try it smoked :!: .


----------



## joed617 (Aug 10, 2006)

If it's here. They will smoke it!





Joe


----------



## smokemack (Aug 10, 2006)

Hear, hear to the sausage thread. And while we're on the subject of new things, how about a "Hot off the Grill" type category, for grilled goodies? Seems to be an awful lot of grill posts and pics runnin' 'round here. Besides, anything cooked outside directly or indirectly over fire is not only worthy of conversation, but worth its own category too. Just a thought, but would love a sausage thread.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 10, 2006)

SmokeMack, (in my best Foghorn Leghorn voice): Ah say, wake up there son!! We already have a Sausage Thread, it's down there in the "Smoking Meats (and other things) Section".

As for a forum for grilling, I'll run it past the Boss and see what he says.


----------

